# Compact wheel loader production rate



## NJplowguy (Dec 3, 2017)

Hello all does anyone happen to know the production rates for a compact wheel loader? I couldn't find anything on it.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

What's it pushing? Pusher or wing blade? And what size lots?
I would say it's more about these 3 than the fact that it's a cwl.


----------



## NJplowguy (Dec 3, 2017)

m_ice said:


> What's it pushing? Pusher or wing blade? And what size lots?
> I would say it's more about these 3 than the fact that it's a cwl.


Ten ft pushers
Open lot 20acres for one lot and the other lot is a little cut up and it's 14 acres


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Your not gonna want a compact loader for that... Unless a cat 914 or Deere 344 at minimum is still considered compact


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

10 ft kind of small. We push 12's and 15.5 LD sectionals on Case 321's.

Not sure of rates but fairly decent.

Are these rubber or steel edges?

You got more then 1 machine for that, right?


----------



## NJplowguy (Dec 3, 2017)

1olddogtwo said:


> 10 ft kind of small. We push 12's and 15.5 LD sectionals on Case 321's.
> 
> Not sure of rates but fairly decent.
> 
> ...


 Yes I do the 20 acres has 
Cwl 10ft box
Cwl 10ft box
4wd backhoe 12 box
Skid 8ft box
Single axle dump 10ft plow

Smaller site has
Cwl 10ft box
Cwl 10ft box
Skid 8ft box
Plow truck 8ft
Plow truck 7.5ft

I will be floating back and forth between both sites with an 8ft plow also


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Best guess I'd say 1.5 qcres/hr


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Wide open 20 acres calls for something a lot bigger than a baby loader and 10’ box. 14 acres cut up is similar. Unless you already own the loaders or need them in the summer you’re using the wrong tool for the job. 

Our skids with 10’ sectionals average 1.75 acres an hour for what that’s worth.


----------



## NJplowguy (Dec 3, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Wide open 20 acres calls for something a lot bigger than a baby loader and 10' box. 14 acres cut up is similar. Unless you already own the loaders or need them in the summer you're using the wrong tool for the job.
> 
> Our skids with 10' sectionals average 1.75 acres an hour for what that's worth.


I was kind of basing it on 2 acres per hour just because the speed of the loader so much more than the skid. I wasn't sure if I was in the right ballpark and I should be higher than that. Plus I could use a machines in the summer and I'd rather not huge equipment because finding guys I could actually operate it this hard enough and I have no way of moving a huge loader.

And we had a little 3 and storm about a month ago we did the 20-acre lot what's a dump truck, backhoe with box , cwl with out box ( wasn't shipped yet) and a pick up. In about six hours


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NJplowguy said:


> Yes I do the 20 acres has
> Cwl 10ft box
> Cwl 10ft box
> 4wd backhoe 12 box
> ...


That's a lot of equipment for those lots....


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well, since you got four of them, I suspect you'll be able to tell us the production rate when / if you ever get snow.

For 2 acres or more, my personal choice would be bigger and something like a Metal Plex. You need brute force at times and them little things would be peeing in the wind with the heavy storms you all see once or twice a year.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's a lot of equipment for those lots....


I was thinking the same, 2 skids 10' & 13' and one truck on 28 acres here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NJplowguy said:


> And we had a little 3 and storm about a month ago we did the 20-acre lot what's a dump truck, backhoe with box , cwl with out box ( wasn't shipped yet) and a pick up. In about six hours


6 hours total??? I hope...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I haven't measured the acreage at the locations we use our 244 at and now the satellite images are out of date because everything has been changed. And the one lot is a cut up mess with limited areas to stack so it's more about having the ability to maneuver in small areas but push a lot of snow if necessary. I do know it works far better than the skidsteer or a tractor with a Blizzard and Ebling. 

The other lot is large overall but is also kind of broken up. But definitely larger areas than the first.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 6 hours total??? I hope...


 I'm just a guessing it was 6hr from start to finish,6hrs X 4 vehicles = 24 total hours. But I may be out of line, just an assumption.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's a lot of equipment for those lots....


That was my first thought... Clearly someone is billing by the hour or isn't making any money at the end of the day


----------



## NJplowguy (Dec 3, 2017)

Triple L said:


> That was my first thought... Clearly someone is billing by the hour or isn't making any money at the end of the day


How many hours should it take ?
Like I said it was a 
dump with a plow
Pickup with plow 
Backhoe 12ft box 
Cwl no box


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NJplowguy said:


> How many hours should it take ?
> Like I said it was a
> dump with a plow
> Pickup with plow
> ...


Was it 6 hours total or 24 hours?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's a lot of equipment for those lots....


That's a bunch of skin in the game


----------



## NJplowguy (Dec 3, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Was it 6 hours total or 24 hours?


It was 6 hours per piece that included cleaning up corners and everything. The cwl was almost useless without the box .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NJplowguy said:


> It was 6 hours per piece that included cleaning up corners and everything. The cwl was almost useless without the box .


24 hours for 20 acres with 3" of snow? 

Please tell me this is an hourly account...


----------



## NJplowguy (Dec 3, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 24 hours for 20 acres with 3" of snow?
> 
> Please tell me this is an hourly account...


How fast you think it should have been done


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Well...industry average is 1 acre/hour/truck with an 8' plow...couple inches of snow.

A backhoe should be at least 50% more productive than a truck. 

15 hours max for the first time with inexperienced operators?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

NJplowguy said:


> It was 6 hours per piece that included cleaning up corners and everything. The cwl was almost useless without the box .


 I'm sure once you get the equipment outfitted the way you mentioned earlier you'll be fine. Is this an hourly job, or per push or seasonal ? Does seem like it took a little long.Even if you figure an acre an hour for trucks,2 acres for the backhoe and a half acre for the naked loader that's bout 4-5 hours. But then again,I'm just an armchair quarterback !


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh,I just noticed your in jeerseey. Thats probably a 8k per push lot!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

leigh said:


> Oh,I just noticed your in jeerseey. Thats probably a 8k per push lot!


Just think if it was in Philly...and CityTow had the contract!


----------



## NJplowguy (Dec 3, 2017)

leigh said:


> I'm sure once you get the equipment outfitted the way you mentioned earlier you'll be fine. Is this an hourly job, or per push or seasonal ? Does seem like it took a little long.Even if you figure an acre an hour for trucks,2 acres for the backhoe and a half acre for the naked loader that's bout 4-5 hours. But then again,I'm just an armchair quarterback !


thats kinda what i was figuring also. in that six it included cleaning all corners and all finish work completey done. im a little crazy with how i wangt the lot to look like when im done. its seasonal. thats why im loading it up with equipment. the previous storm came up fast and like i said missing the box that machine was horrible, so half acre an hour seems about right.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

NJplowguy said:


> thats kinda what i was figuring also. in that six it included cleaning all corners and all finish work completey done. im a little crazy with how i wangt the lot to look like when im done. its seasonal. thats why im loading it up with equipment. the previous storm came up fast and like i said missing the box that machine was horrible, so half acre an hour seems about right.


 The way this season is going you could clear it with snowblowers and come out ahead!


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

Who cares if it takes 6 hours if your only doing 2 seasonal lots per storm. Unless there’s somewhere else for all those machines to be, why rush the job by adding more equipment? Your getting paid the same.

The majority of our storms are overnights and he’ll have both lots ready to be opened up when the places open. If it’s not an overnight storm then no one around here complains if you have equipment on site pushing snow. 

If I had all that equipment I’d be looking at getting 2 more sites, one more backhoe and spreading out.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

The big question...With that much equipment..Fuel...Manpower..Are you making money?...If so..Keep up the good work


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rizzoa13 said:


> Who cares if it takes 6 hours if your only doing 2 seasonal lots per storm.


Because if they're priced at 4 hours, he's losing money.

But in reality, not me, it isn't my money, equipment or labor being inefficient.



rizzoa13 said:


> The majority of our storms are overnights and he'll have both lots ready to be opened up when the places open.


Wow...your storms are on a timer?



rizzoa13 said:


> If I had all that equipment I'd be looking at getting 2 more sites, one more backhoe and spreading out.


I'd get 2 more sites, not bother with a backhoe and make more money.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

I could be wrong here..(since I haven’t seen your site, and don’t know your snow events) but I feel like you could cut your equipment/manpower down tremendously by you jumping in a swl with a 12-14ft decent pusher arctic, boss, metal pless in no particular order. You say you don’t want to train people on a bigger loader but you could be that guy. Depending on the distance of these sites you could road between the two and the backhoe, skids could feed you and a few compact loaders.. total domination imo.. my 2c 

And I do have cwl, swl, skid, truck, etc


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright, no need for the name calling and let's stick to the topic


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

FWIW you can get too much equipment on a single lot where you’re in each others way.

You get the idea “it’s so big” that you need all this help when in reality the help is actually slowing you down. 

If you figure the average equipment you have would do 1.5 acres an hour 
You should have no more than 13 hours on the property (total) 
So figure three pieces of equipment working together coordinated (with radios preferably) should be able to do the whole lot in 4 hours or less really time (total of 12 billable hours) 
That’s twice as fast/efficient as what the OP is reporting.

A good pick up truck operator can keep two loaders busy by cutting in and back dragging from them so they are spending more time pushing windrows and less time “manuvering”
Which can really speed things up. 

The more snow (over 4 inches) you see, the more the smaller loader will be noticed however.


----------

